# CPT 71022:x-ray chest with oblique projections



## jewelrad (May 22, 2012)

*Technique on the x-ray report says " RT lung RAO and LAO views".*
Can I report the service with CPT 71022 without PA and Lateral views of chest x-ray?
How many views are required to report CPT 71022?


----------



## Chitra (May 24, 2012)

Hi,

description for the CPT 71022 states "Radiographs are taken of the patient's chest with the patient in a standard front to back (AP) position, as well as side to side (laterally). In addition, right and left obliques, or angled views, are taken. The key element of this code is that it reports specifically frontal, lateral, and oblique views".

If only RAO and LAO views are taken without AP and Lateral views, i would use 52 modifier with 71022.

Any other thoughts from anyone?


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 24, 2012)

Chitra said:


> Hi,
> 
> description for the CPT 71022 states "Radiographs are taken of the patient's chest with the patient in a standard front to back (AP) position, as well as side to side (laterally). In addition, right and left obliques, or angled views, are taken. The key element of this code is that it reports specifically frontal, lateral, and oblique views".
> 
> ...



If only obliques are taken I would code 71035 x 2.


----------



## jewelrad (May 24, 2012)

I agree with you, thank you, Chitra.


----------

